# different yang styles-snake,crane,tiger?!



## bigfootsquatch (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.iptaichi.org/

Comes from Sau Chung/Hong Kong Yang Tai Chi not Zhen Duo.
What do you guys think of this? Theres also a video with the forward lean that I've seen Sau Chung do. Does anyone know the reason behind this lean? What do you guys think of Sau Chun in terms of Zhen Duo as far as skill level is concerned?


----------



## Sunrise (Sep 30, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> http://www.iptaichi.org/
> 
> Comes from Sau Chung/Hong Kong Yang Tai Chi not Zhen Duo.
> What do you guys think of this? Theres also a video with the forward lean that I've seen Sau Chung do. Does anyone know the reason behind this lean? What do you guys think of Sau Chun in terms of Zhen Duo as far as skill level is concerned?



The forward lean comes mostly from tucking the hip under/backwards, removing the "strain" from the knee and putting more power up to the kwa area. I prefer Sau Chung taiji over the Zhen Duo style, but that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> The forward lean comes mostly from tucking the hip under/backwards, removing the "strain" from the knee and putting more power up to the kwa area. I prefer Sau Chung taiji over the Zhen Duo style, but that is just my personal opinion.


 
Why do you prefer Sau Chung's over Zhen Duos? and thanks for the explanation of the forward lean.


----------



## Sunrise (Oct 2, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Why do you prefer Sau Chung's over Zhen Duos? and thanks for the explanation of the forward lean.



As said, for personal reasons only. I can see benefit in all the different styles out there, ranging from CMC to "hardcore" Chenstyle *bg*. Personaly I like move my body in a most natural way, where *all *bodyparts move as a unit, and I do not find that in most styles. Also the torso is mostly kept vertical, omitting all the funcions of torquing, screwing and twisting the body and keeping the upperbody mostly stiff - jah, sounds strange when talking bout taiji .... stiff uperbody..... but that is how I experienced it. The YZD style is very soft, flowing and gracefull, but for me, the arms are to extended, the joints a bit out of place (large frame), great for stretching but IMHO a bit difficult for fighting. I love to have the form as a preparation for fighting and do the streching in additional loosening exercises.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> http://www.iptaichi.org/
> 
> Comes from Sau Chung/Hong Kong Yang Tai Chi not Zhen Duo.
> What do you guys think of this? Theres also a video with the forward lean that I've seen Sau Chung do. Does anyone know the reason behind this lean? What do you guys think of Sau Chun in terms of Zhen Duo as far as skill level is concerned?


 
Just to note Yang Shou Zhong (Hong Kong) was Yang Zhen Duo's teacher. 

Yang Zhen Duo only trained with his father for 4 years from 6 to 10 and then Chengfu died. Then he went to train with his oldest brother Yang Shou Zhong. Yang Shou Zhong is also the teaher of Yang Zhen Ji, Ip Tak Tai and Gin Soon Chu. And although I am not 100% certain on this it is also highly likely he was the teacher of Yang Zhen Guo.


----------



## East Winds (Oct 25, 2007)

Xue Sheng,

You are of course correct. It is also likely that the Yang brothers (Zhen Ji, Zhen Duo and possibly Zhen Guo) also trained with Fu Zhong Wen. Zhen Ji certainly did.

Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2007)

East Winds said:


> Xue Sheng,
> 
> You are of course correct. It is also likely that the Yang brothers (Zhen Ji, Zhen Duo and possibly Zhen Guo) also trained with Fu Zhong Wen. Zhen Ji certainly did.
> 
> Very best wishes


 
I did not know they trained with Fu Zhong Wen, but I am not surprised to hear it. I do know that Yang Shou Zhong trained with Tung Ying Jie per request of Yang Chengfu while Yang Chengfu was still alive.


----------

